

Will QR Codes Gain Mass Adoption? - DuqE
http://www.awdp.org/articles/242/Will-QR-Codes-Gain-Mass-Adoption?

======
rodh257
They could be good, but I think the user experience isn't quite there. I know
on Android you have to download a barcode scanner app, which is easy enough,
but until this starts being a standard feature, perhaps part of the camera
application, or at the very least a pre-installed application, your average
joe just won't get it.

~~~
gmac
I agree. If I could just press a button and scan, I might find them useful,
but at present it feels like more hassle to find, launch and scan with the
appropriate app (RedLaser on my iPhone) than just to type in a shortened URL.

------
thekevan
I think they are a great tool, they will find their niche and be used
sometimes, others not. Too often the media seems to think something new has to
be either the next big, giant thing or they are a failure.

------
pwim
QR Codes are already common place in Japan. Every Japanese mobile comes with a
QR code reader, and it is common to see them on print advertisements, coupons,
and so on.

~~~
eli
I was under the impression that they were waning in Japan, with many newer ads
simply encouraging people to "Google XYZ" to learn more.

~~~
pwim
Keyword terms are most common on advertisements in trains, where it wouldn't
be polite to use your phone to scan a QR code (and difficult to do to because
of the position of the ads). QR Codes are used most often on things you are
given personally, such as flyers or coupons.

------
moondowner
QR codes deserve mass usage (they can be in different sizes, store different
data, etc etc...), but all they get is hype and some public appearances on
billboards from time to time.

~~~
chopsueyar
What types of specific usage?

Gimme some examples, please!

------
jasonkostempski
I like QR codes but taking pictures of anything is way to difficult on most
phones. Power button, unlock, bar code app, loading, loading, loading, hold up
to QR code, focus, focus, focus, detect, detect, detect, success! If there was
a super quick way to scan them on phones, I'd be more optimistic about
consumer adoption. IMO, the whole mobile phone camera workflow needs to be
rethought.

------
Yorn
QR codes or something like it will eventually be the way Dwolla and Paypal do
mobile-to-mobile transactions. I've thought of a mock up of just using ONLY
QR-like codes to transfer money between two people in the same room, it would
be fast and easy and assuming you used your Dwolla pin as you confirmed the
amount you were spending/charging, it would work perfectly.

------
ck2
It would help if android had a built-in app for that instead of having to go
hunt for one you can trust.

Almost all devices in Japan come with i-nigma preloaded apparently, but not
USA.

Also, WTF does every QR reader insist permission for access to your personal
info, storage write and internet access. Why?

------
Muchi
With Google resigning their QR code initiative and the break through
developments in near field communication (NFC), mass adoption seems unlikely.

The QR graphics aren't aesthetically pleasing - proximity based devices are
more likely to succeed.

~~~
vdm
You can't print NFC chips on documents at zero extra cost.

------
rick888
I've already seen QR codes at best buy near the price tag of many different
things (mostly computer related hardware..like hard drives).

------
leftnode
What's considered mass adoption? By consumers? If not, they've been massively
adopted by manufacturers from my understanding.

~~~
DuqE
I agree that it has been adopted by manufacturers but I also believe that they
also need to educate the users on how they can interact with QR codes. Like
another comment stats, until Barcode scanning becomes a standard for all
mobiles or other portable devices it will not create a mass following.

------
chmike
Why is matrix code not getting as much consideration ?

~~~
DuqE
My response would be that the bigger corporations are dictating what we use.
Blackberry use QR and I see alot more content with QR on it. I like the fact
data-matrix can offer much more in terms of less erroring, more security. But
i must admit i have not seen anyone using matrix code.

~~~
TeMPOraL
I think UPS uses 2D barcode that is currently known as MaxiCode. I've also
seen Datamatrix codes on some electronics.

There are probably many more examples of use in logistics and manufacturing.

------
chopsueyar
'Will Barcodes Gain Mass Adoption?'

